# Spray paint in snake enclosure?



## Taglini (Apr 13, 2019)

Hey guys,
So I'm picking up a diamond python soon and I've been doing some tank decorations

I've built her a sort of jungle gym thing out of PVC pipe and I'm curious if spray painting it black (with just regular spray paint I could grab from Bunnings) would be dangerous at all for her.

I of course intend to let it fully dry and air out for a week or so after painted however I'm curious if there are any long term effects of having a spray painted item in her enclosure

It seems to me as though dry paint is completely harmless however I'm not sure, thought I'd check with you lot

Cheers


----------



## Hanz Hapin (Apr 20, 2019)

I would not.
Even though dry pain is believed to be harmless, dry pain will continue to release fumes when exposed to heat.
Remember, the enclosure will have a basking light or some sort of heating & this will radiate around the painted surroundings.

But its up to you.


----------



## dragonlover1 (Apr 20, 2019)

my beardie enclosures are painted with a clear stain so that is similar to what you are talking about. There are no fumes after initial drying, so as long as you air it out for long enough you should be fine. Even selastic has pretty strong fumes at first but I let it dry for a week or 2 before letting a reptile near it.My enclosures are over 10 years old and I've had no problems.


----------

